# Desgelo do Ártico ligado a fenómenos extremos nas latitudes médias



## rbsmr (28 Dez 2016 às 16:16)

[https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1262465303832789&id=560416834037643

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (28 Dez 2016 às 21:53)

Os Deuses estão loucos?

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=856247


----------



## Orion (28 Dez 2016 às 21:58)

AJCS disse:


> Os Deuses estão loucos?
> 
> http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=856247



Não. De Julho:



> The Antarctic Peninsula had been warming since at least the 1950s, when the first weather stations were set up.
> 
> But a shift in prevailing winds has resulted in it cooling since 1998 — although this region is still warmer than it was when observations began.
> 
> ...


----------

